# Eating Flies to live.....



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Man survives on flies while lost several days in outback. Longreach, Australia made our local news about this man. I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. Ugh.....layful:


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm hung up on Lifesavers Gummies. I know they're bad for me. BUT....... It has only been for two weeks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

They would be like eating raisins, I would think.

At least the time would fly ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Phil, do you have a "buzz" on?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Phil, do you have a "buzz" on?



No, actually I'm pretty much "bottled"-up inside ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 7, 2014)

I hate wings,  I think I could eat a fly without wings.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2014)

I prefer the white meat or the tiny drumsticks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

I would eat bugs or other things if I needed to for survival.  I think it's curious though, that this guy was just lost for several days on a beach.  I think there must be plant materials, berries, or some seafood that could be gotten before I resorted to flies.  I've fasted in the past for 3 days, hardly a life and death situation. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

*"(Sittin' With) The Flies Off The Bay"
(apologies to Otis Redding)
*

   Sittin' in the morning sun
I'll be sittin' when that black cloud comes
Watching the flies fly in
But they never fly away again, yeah

I'm sittin' with the flies off the bay
Eatin' the flies before they get away, ooh
I'm just sittin' with the flies off the bay
Munchin' flies

I left my swatter in Georgia
And the sticky-strips in Frisco Bay
Cuz I've had nothing to live for
And look like no flies gonna come my way

So, I'm just gon' sit with flies off the bay
Watchin' them try to fly away, ooh
I'm sittin' with the flies off the bay
Munchin' time

Looks like nothing's gonna change
All these flies all taste the same
I can't do what nutritionists tell me to do
So I guess I'll remain the same, listen

Sittin' here resting my bones
And these blue-bottles won't leave me alone, listen
Two thousand miles I roam
Just to eat flies in my home, now

I'm just gon' sit with the flies off the bay
Watchin' them try to get away, ooh
Sittin' with the flies off the bay
Munchin' time


*** whistles ***


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL, thanks for the smiles Phil, and the very welcomed earworm! :clap:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

_Martin_: Aren't you ashamed now? Aren't you? Spiders now, is it? Flies ain't good enough! 
_Renfield_: Flies? Flies? Poor puny things! Who wants to eat flies? 
_Martin_: You do, you loony! 
_Renfield_: Not when I can get nice fat spiders! 
_Martin_: All right, have it your own way.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 8, 2014)

TG and Phil...

Seaweed is very good for you....


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Man survives on flies while lost several days in outback. Longreach, Australia made our local news about this man. I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. Ugh.....layful:



Well, what about all those survival shows where they eat the most godawful things to survive. 

Sometimes death might not be so bad..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Bear Grylls has been revealed as quite a little faker. 

How Bear Grylls The Born Survivor Roughed It - In Hotels

Grylls Apologizes for Fake Show


He probably ate marzipan bugs for the camera. :rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> TG and Phil...
> 
> Seaweed is very good for you....



I've eaten enough of it - it just doesn't turn me on.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Bear Grylls has been revealed as quite a little faker.
> 
> How Bear Grylls The Born Survivor Roughed It - In Hotels
> 
> ...



That news settles my stomach a bit.:tmi:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> That news settles my stomach a bit.:tmi:



LOL!

I used to love marzipan.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I've eaten enough of it - it just doesn't turn me on.



Here they're big with the "dulce".


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.seaweed.ie/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> Here they're big with the "dulce".



I'm sorry - that just looks too much like the aftermath of the _Exxon Valdez_ incident to get my taste buds going. 

I half-expect to see penguins and seals walking around covered in the stuff. layful:

I've tried eating it raw, right in the water - salty and slimy. If I wanted THAT kind of taste sensation I'd eat snails (or my ex's spaghetti!).


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sorry - that just looks too much like the aftermath of the _Exxon Valdez_ incident to get my taste buds going.
> 
> I half-expect to see penguins and seals walking around covered in the stuff. layful:
> 
> I've tried eating it raw, right in the water - salty and slimy. If I wanted THAT kind of taste sensation I'd eat snails (or my ex's spaghetti!).



I love taking a nice bite of kelp while I'm waiting for a wave.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I love taking a nice bite of kelp while I'm waiting for a wave.



I prefer a bite of a cheeseburger while waiting for a WAC.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I prefer a bite of a cheeseburger while waiting for a WAC.



Now, that's just wacky...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Now, that's just wacky...



Well, it's just broad Army humor ...


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sorry - that just looks too much like the aftermath of the _Exxon Valdez_ incident to get my taste buds going.
> 
> I half-expect to see penguins and seals walking around covered in the stuff. layful:
> 
> I've tried eating it raw, right in the water - salty and slimy. If I wanted THAT kind of taste sensation I'd eat snails (or my ex's spaghetti!).



Forget it. Dulce is not on my like to eat list now or ever.:aargh:


----------



## Dolly (Mar 9, 2014)

I've never been starving so I don't know if I would or not. But watching 'I'm a celebrity etc' with those wannabes eating bugs and god knows what else, I have to change channels before I chuck up


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

I lead such a sheltered life. I had to google marzipan to see what the heck it was. Very interesting, and it looks good.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I lead such a sheltered life. I had to google marzipan to see what the heck it was. Very interesting, and it looks good.



Oh, you haven't LIVED until you've tried some!

There used to be a Nathan's Famous in Yonkers that our family would go to, and after I ate a dozen hot-dogs and played all the games in the arcade I'd be treated to a few pieces of marzipan (yeah, weird mix, I know, but that was Nathan's for you). 

I think that's where the addiction started.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Fly eats man to survive.....The original movie scared the hell out of me. At the end where the little fly keeps saying, Help me, help me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Great movie - so much better than the remake.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Fly eats man to survive.....The original movie scared the hell out of me. At the end where the little fly keeps saying, Help me, help me.



You and me both, Pappy.


----------

